# Tarjeta Sanitaria



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We finally got our Junta de Andalucia health service cards today!

We´ve only been waiting since June 2008 ... 

The covering letter says you can use it to get regular prescription meds without needing to visit the doctor each time. Does anyone here do this - how does it work?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

No, we have only just got the computers ! On another forum where they use it , apparently you have to get the 1st prescription from the doctor & then for repeats the pharmacists can swipe the card & their computer will show the repeats. This lasts for3 or 6 months then has to be renewed by the doctor again.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> No, we have only just got the computers ! On another forum where they use it , apparently you have to get the 1st prescription from the doctor & then for repeats the pharmacists can swipe the card & their computer will show the repeats. This lasts for3 or 6 months then has to be renewed by the doctor again.


Oh well, perhaps it will be another two or three years before they sort that out then ...

But at least I have a card now, and don´t have to carry round a dog-eared piece of paper with my number on.

I can also apply for the card which covers me in other EU countries, like the EHIC in reverse.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

The doctor gives me a three month prescription.

My card came through pretty quickly, two weeks, however Boss Lady is still waiting for hers, she has the same free everything but no card yet.

Strange how there are different systems in different areas.

The E.H.I.C. card now comes from England, that is because I am a pensioner

Hepa


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hepa said:


> The doctor gives me a three month prescription.
> 
> My card came through pretty quickly, two weeks, however Boss Lady is still waiting for hers, she has the same free everything but no card yet.
> 
> ...


Yes, when I am an old git like you I will be able to get an EHIC from England. But I have a few years to go yet (not many though ) So in the meantime I need a Spanish one in case I need to visit the UK.

Wouldn't it be nice if we just had one system right across the EU ... :flypig:


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Yes, when I am an old git like you I will be able to get an EHIC from England. But I have a few years to go yet (not many though ) So in the meantime I need a Spanish one in case I need to visit the UK.
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice if we just had one system right across the EU ... :flypig:


Bullsh** you are older than me


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Bullsh** you are older than me


Then you are definitely not an old git !!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Then you are definitely not an old git !!


I am an old git and enjoying it!

Hepa


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Fascinates me that it's always the mans card that arrives & the womans doesn't. I've even got one friend who pays in & his arrived but the wifes never. My wifes arrived before christmas after 2,1/2 years !


----------

